# Coralife RO Unit Replacement Cartridges



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to find reasonably priced replacement cartridges for the Coralife RO (not RO/DI) unit? Bought it used and have used it for a couple of years but now the TDS tester is saying the ppm is creeping up. Thought I would just replace all of the cartridges, unless someone has a better idea.
Thanks.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out MOPS. http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/product_info.php?products_id=2817


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Rob at Canada Corals has the replacements for the RO units. I bought mine there during boxing day for a good price and it's working very well.

Most RO units take the same type of filters.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

You don't need to wait until Boxing Day to get good prices. We carry all the popular sizes, can also deliver qew/427 area. See link below 

http://bigshowfrags.com/dry-goods/water-purification/ro-di-filters-media/

These are made in the USA, the best brand in the business.


----------

